# new unexpected eggs as of noon yesterday



## 60gwithrbs (Oct 18, 2005)

well after trying to get my red bellies to breed for quite q wgile i gave up. then 2 weeks abo i moved them to a new, bigger tank and what do you know but without doing anything they laid eggs yesterday around noon. so far there are only about 20 white eggs in the bunch and the male is continually circling and fanning/protecting the eggs. and sure enought the female is sitting about a foot away.

my question is though do i have to pull them out of the tank?
what will happen if i leave them in?
will the feeder goldfish that are in there eat them?

from all the reading that i have done it does seem that the best thing to do seem to be to pull syphone the eggs out of the tank, take out all the white dead eggs to avoid the fungus. use the same tank water in the new tank. basically get the exact same parameters as the tank. so i believe i do know what to do, im just wondering if i have to seperate them.
any advice would be greatly appreciated.
I have attached a pic of the eggs that i took yesterday.


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

wow, Congratulations and welcome to the site!!

your best bet is to try to syphon as much out as you can into a separate tank. Sometimes they can survive in the tank, but that depends on your water parameters. if you feeder goldfishes aren't being eaten by your P's, then yes, your goldfish will eat the fry.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

unless u have the room and the materials needed to keep the fry alive in another tank.. i would leave them in there.. survival of the fittest.. most will probably get eaten and what not, but some will survive by hiding in those plants..


----------



## 60gwithrbs (Oct 18, 2005)

i do have a 10 g set up and running for a while now with plants and drift wood and a convict that i would have to (happily) get rid of. and i do also have a 20g that i could set up as a bare tank.
which tank would be preferable though?


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

i guess the bigger the tank the better.. do u have enough brine shrimp to feed them?.. what r ur plans with them?.. unless u have a really established operation, im pretty sure youd be spending more time and money feeding and caring for the fry than u would get back by selling them..


----------



## 60gwithrbs (Oct 18, 2005)

I have brine shrimp, my next question was going to when should i start hatching the brine shrimp?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I would use no more then a 20 gallon tank.The bigger the fry tank, the more the brine gets spread around harder to make sure all fry are eating.

On day 4 or 5 I would start hatching the brine.


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

good luck and welcome to P-fury.


----------



## 60gwithrbs (Oct 18, 2005)

thanks for the warm welcome!

i cant believe my eye but i think i see movement already!! i am about to syphon out as many eggs as i can, although im a bit concerned as simply walking if front of the tank really aggrivates the male. i cant imagine what putting a syphone down into his nest will do....


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

yeah, just be careful when you siphon them out because sometimes the males will continue to guard his nest by attacking the siphon tube or whatever things that gets near his nest. BTW, don't forget to give us an update on how your fry are doing a few weeks from now.


----------



## 60gwithrbs (Oct 18, 2005)

to my suprise the male seemed pretty much ok with my syphoning out his nest. he just sat there and watched. i had to push him a couple times with the tube, but he still just sat and watched. the female on the other hard made a fare number of passes at the tube..
i couldnt get all the eggs out of the gravel and the male is still guarding what is left of the nest. the eggs i did get i transfer directly to a 10g tank below. i picked out a couple white eggs last night, and this morning there doesnt seem to be any more. all the eggs seem to have a tail potruding and wriggle accross the bottom of the tank. i didnt have a sponge filter on hand so currently there is an airstone in the tank for circulation but i will be going shortly to the store to pick out up.

here are a couple pics from last night after i syphoned the eggs into the 10g.
i seem to have missed a couple mts but they dont seem to be bothered with the eggs...


----------



## mykil73g (Aug 28, 2004)

Sweet! what temp was this at? do you think you could post a pic of the male and female? godd luck w/ the fry...


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

exxelent thier tails are coming out. U can leave them alone for like a ay or 2 they will survuve with thier yoke salks then put i the freshley hatched brine shrimp. Good luck









:welcome2:btw your tank looks aswome do u have a full tank shot?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

congrats man, and welcome to p-fury


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

Any updates? Can't wait to see small fry swimming around...


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

60gwithrbs said:


> *to my suprise the male seemed pretty much ok with my syphoning out his nest. he just sat there and watched. *i had to push him a couple times with the tube, but he still just sat and watched. the female on the other hard made a fare number of passes at the tube..
> i couldnt get all the eggs out of the gravel and the male is still guarding what is left of the nest. the eggs i did get i transfer directly to a 10g tank below. i picked out a couple white eggs last night, and this morning there doesnt seem to be any more. all the eggs seem to have a tail potruding and wriggle accross the bottom of the tank. i didnt have a sponge filter on hand so currently there is an airstone in the tank for circulation but i will be going shortly to the store to pick out up.
> 
> here are a couple pics from last night after i syphoned the eggs into the 10g.
> i seem to have missed a couple mts but they dont seem to be bothered with the eggs...


I guess he doesnt care.


----------



## Piranhaz 411 (Oct 8, 2005)

how does it feel to be a father :nod:


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Piranhaz 411 said:


> how does it feel to be a father :nod:


It would be grand father, unless he had sex with the fish.


----------



## dc2rtek (Oct 27, 2005)

the 1st picture, lol that is such a random spot to leave eggs. Very un-noticable place.


----------



## Donq8 (Oct 16, 2005)

+Congrats


----------

